# appies!!! theyre ace!!!



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

sweet horse  i love blanket appoloosas. I ride a strawberry roan (not sure..) appoloosa at my riding school. She is crossed with a TB, but she is the sweetest horse.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

*hey*

hey im just wondering the show your at in the picture what show was it?


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL I told myself i would never own one because every single one i rode absolutely sucked (for lack of a better word)

They were psycho, hated to be separated from their little stablemate (even if they were still SURROUNDED by horses, they would freak out because their neighbor wasnt riding with them). And i had one brilliant soul who spent his days staring at the sky... and when on a trail ride, he tried to take me up a rock face at a 75 degree angle. I was thoroughly burnt out.

Then, 2 Christmas' ago, i went back to CA to visit my folks, and when i got to the ranch, Jody, my mentor, was riding a little blue roan App. She said "Hey Mary! I was saving him for ya! Come on and have a ride!" And I replied "NO WAY! Are you crazy?!" She told me to trust her, and i do.. so i rode.. begrudgingly.. LOL

This little App rode better than some QH's ive ridden. Both on trail and in an arena. He was trained to be roped off of, and is a pretty accomplished little reiner (with the sliders on, he had a 15 foot slide)

But then again, the App i have isnt foundation. He is more of the "new style" Appy, built like a QH. No mane but a long tail, short and stocky, QH head, etc.

One appy completely redeemed my faith in ALL apps. Even after like. 7 Apps in a row were absolutely terrible.. this one was SO nice.. that he helped mend the bridges that the other Apps burned.. LOL

He is in my banner in my presentation =) He is awesome.. and currently teaching my husband how to ride ;D


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

hey everyone.

I do not own any Appaloosas.
But my mums Best friend Own's 2.

Coach, Quarter Horse Corss Appaloosa.
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/coachy.bmp











Mala, Quarter Horse Cross Appaloosa.'' Her colouring is Strawberri Roan''


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

There pretty, nice to ride, but all the appys I have seen have TO MUCH ENERGY.....The appys That have been at my barn and around my barn have never stood still.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hehe, I got some news.. if people didnt already know.

i got told by a Horse breaker/trainer/breeder/farrier ect ect!!

That Appalooa's have Mule in them.
If you ask the American Indians they will tell you the same thing.

 Hehe, 

Holly. x x x


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

....I dont know if that would be true that they have mule in them, maybe. It's not the spotted or blanket coat that makes a appolossa, I Forgot the three things but I remember 2, the 1st is they must have striped hoofs, and the 2cd is that the whites of there eye is showing, I cant remember the 3rd.....crap, I will get it.


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

My farrier says that my horse is part Appaloosa  He's not registered so I have no clue what he is.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

they have to have modeling around there eyes and nose and there hoofs need to be like striped, thats just what my companion animal teacher told me, those are the three things. :roll:


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

My old mate. All those years ago in pony club... Destiny was the BEST XX


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Found another one


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

> That Appalooa's have Mule in them


*scratches head* I thought that Mules were Sterile o_o Did you mean Donkey? Or even Mammoth Donkeys (Donkeys bred to be as large as a small horse). Do you have any references to back this up?

I actually bought a book (GASP!!) about the American Heritage of horses. It has all the American Created breeds in it (Saddlebreds, QH's, etc) and it also has a selection on the Appy. I read the Appy section and saw that the Nez Pierce bred the horses VERY selectively, selling off stock that wasn't fit for the breeding program to other tribes or even cowboys. They were even bred to have shorter tails/manes so they wouldn't get tangled up with weeds and whatnot. Then i believe the US Army put out a decree to kill all of the Appaloosa horses (i forget the exact reason.. i think it had something to do with the Nez Pierce always being able to out-wit and out-smart them, and they thought that if they took the horses out of the picture, they could get better control on the tribes) Many horses were slaughtered, and the Nez Pierce were able to let a good portion of their herd loose in the upper portions of the Rocky Mountains.

The Apps we see today are not anything like what the Nez Pierce had originally bred for. I believe only like, 5 of the original Nez Pierce horses survived and were caught by ranchers who needed reliable work horses. They had to keep them hidden for a while because if they US Army found they were holding onto these horses, they would get arrested and the horse would get killed. (i think.. remember, its 5:00 in the morning here, lol im loopy!)

Just wanted to share a bit more of the background on Appies with ya!


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Appys do NOT have Mule in them. That is entirely false. Mules are sterile and cannot reproduce. The reason for is, is because Donkeys and Horses have different numbers of chromosomes...

The "modern" Appaloosa is actually a recreation attempt by the ApHC to bring back the Appaloosa breed. The Appaloosa was wiped almost extinct. They allowed the cross breeding of several breeds. Now it has been cut down to strictly TBs, QHs or Arabian crosses (or naturally Appy to Appy) only that are eligible for registration with the ApHC. 

I love my Appaloosas! 

Here are mine:
Foxy (she is solid, non characteristic):









Zippy:









Dezi (varnish roan w/ spots):









Shawnee:









Two Clouds (Shawnee's 05 filly):









Others:
Hollywood Heirs (Foxy is currently in foal to him, sorry not a great picture):









TR Featured In Gold (Foxy will be bred to him after she foals):









In the 2008 breeding season (after she foals out by Featured In Gold) Im almost positive that I will be breeding her to Secret Kid. 

Here is Secret Kid's webpage:
www.charolotranch.com/secretkid.html


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The mule comment would be about temperament, not breeding, naturally. It's stereotypical that colored horses (Paints and Apps) are stupid, crazy, or the result of some inbreeding, hence the spots. It's an old legend dating back to the cattle herding days that these horses are mean and stubborn (as a mule, get it?). Of course, like most stereotypes that's entirely false.


----------



## allxspunkedxup (Feb 4, 2007)

I like Appaloosas, though I've never met a registered one. The Appaloosas I know may not even be the actual breed, just the coat pattern.
Bucky, the first horse I rode, was a 13.2hh Appaloosa-coloured gelding. He's the sweetest pony ever.
There are two horses at my friend's farm right now that have Appaloosa markings, but I'm not sure if they're really Appaloosas. One is about 14hh, he's about 11 years old, not very well broke, but he's a tricky little thing.
I've heard Appaloosas are really smart. My friend owned one last year and he was the smartest (not to be confused with the most clever or tricky, because he's a sweetie) horse that I ever met. He's about 4 years old now, 15.1hh or so. He was just green when my friend rode him, and when she started riding him on trail rides she taught him partially how to neck-rein..and some other Western thing I'm not sure of. Side-pass, I think. Of course he wasn't perfect, but he was trying. He was also the only horse she had ever ridden that did a full-rear, but he was afraid of the dog. 
Anyway, I think Appaloosas are cool, not only for their colouring but for their interesting...traits.


----------



## westerngal (Feb 11, 2009)

I have an appy and she is the sweetest thing. Katy is her name and she is fully broke and is so nice to ride on trails and in the arena.
Appys are my favorite breed. And not all of them are wacky its just some of them. I know alot of appys and they are all very nice. It just depends!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

My first pony was an appaloosa and she was probably one of the sweetest horses I've ever known. <3


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

My grade POA looks a lot like the original appys. He's very sturdy, agile, smart, has great endurance and he's the best ride ever for my youngest daughter and husband! He's a leopard spot and we think he's just gorgeous! Supposedly he's from New Mexico, has about 5 brands on him, poor guy, terrified of people who speak Spanish. I'm sure there's a story there if he could talk.

I have never heard that appys are stubborn or hard to deal with. We raised them when I was a kid and they seemed to be just like any other breed of horse, some were great, some were psycho but it wasn't the breed, just the individual temperment of the horse.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I have 2 appies, and a good number of my friends own appies. Couldn't ask for a better partner. Trustworthy , levelheaded, uses themselves well on the trail (no nervous energy used up), well, I could go on and on and on.

My experiences with this breed have been very positive and I have enjoyed the journey with them. My apps are very levelheaded, as are T's offspring. Must be a trait they get from her. 

And you gotta love the many color patterns. Never dull!


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

There are many things that make an appaloosa. Mottled skin, white sclera, striped hooves, blanket pattern, and sparce manes and tails.


Mules can't breed, due to being a hybrid.



When the Nez Perce indians were overcome by the white man, the white man envied their horses for the coats, hardiness and stamina. The Nez Perce got this breed to be so pure, and well bred because they were the first to geld non quality horses. 

Once white man got ahold of the Appaloosa, they bred them with everything they could think of, diluting the genes, and getting a poor quality. One man (the name escapes me) wanted to ressurect the Appaloosa breed, so he spent a life time of breeding the horses, and thats where we get the foundation sires of today such as Red Eagle, Toby, just to name a few. 

Today's Appaloosa has a lot of Arabian, Thoroughbred, and Quarter horse to breed refinement back into the Appaloosa due to being crossed with everything from mustangs to draft breeds.

A horse's personality is a direct reflection of training and environment. I am sure, when you met some nasty 'appies' the person that handled the nasty horses also had nasty horses of other breeding too.


----------

